# Checking out the Tiller on the Simplicity/Wards



## Brokenfeather (Oct 17, 2011)

Ran through the garden with the camera running. This is one awesome tiller setup. Here's the Video. 

First time tilling with Wards - YouTube


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

